# Self build customs.. or off the shelf cabinets?



## tooltime (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, another project Im considering forcing myself into, is to build  the cabinets in my kitchen. I really really hate the thought of using particle board pre-builts, or  assemble yourself cabinets at the big box stores. The only affordable ones arent all that affordable either. And finally,  off the shelf cabinets don't have the exact  widhths that I need,  I could  special order for some of the cabinets styles, but that;s adding at least 30% to the cost (Lowes).
One concept I have is to build  the cabinets as boxes.   Making the carcass out of 3/4  ply sides, ½- 3/8 back. No dados or anythign on the back, just secured straight w/ screws and maybe some glue.
Then setting the base cabinets on a base to create the toe kick area.
I would also stain all the wood prior to putting it all together to save staining vs glue issues that could  occur.

I have read about banding machines being preferred for the veneered edges, so I think I will just opt for some solid wood and  adjust my side boards depth to account for that (as well as the back sheathing).
I have not decided for sure whether to   go with framed or frameless. Frameless seems like it would be easier/faster,

Now, my main concern is using those euro hinges.  They seem like they would be easy  enough to use, and definitely easier to adjust to align the cabinet doors if required than a standard hinge.

Another concern I have is the 2 corner cabinets. I would like to  make them as  EZ Reach cabinets, 2 doors hinged together so they collapse upon themselves when opening.
I know I would use a piano hinge type to connect these pairs of doors, but I am kind of clueless how I would size the doors themselves. Would one be a tad wider than the other? Wider by thickness of door and other shortened by as much.

I am a confident DIYer, and always look forward to  doing new things, this however is a one shot  deal and in full view for ridicule.    So Id like to get it  right the first time.

Or  should I just   make adjustments and go for the really cheap oak faced cabinets at Lowes/Home Depot?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello ToolTime:
Cabinets you made yourself would certainly be a point of pride, if you are so inclined but the material from the Big Box will be very near, if not more than manufactured cabinets; plus the tedious finish work to be done.
I think you can still get manufactured cabinets of real wood for a little more money and their little extras and finess are without bounds. Lazy Susans in the corners, nice drawer stacks, wine racks, refrigerator fronts and nice drawer glides that you can open the drawers and actually climb like a ladder. They come in widths of 2" increments and filler boards can make up the odd sizes. Best of all, when you get them installed, Walla, they are finished. Knock yourself out my friend, I know you will have a beautiful job either way.
Glenn


----------

